# Autoglym workstation



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Just thought id put a couple of pics of my workstation i have set up in my van. Handy tool!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey very good idea. Creative and practical. The only problem i find is if you put stuff on show all your mates what to try them lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone know how much these are to purchase from reps?


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

would look great on any garage wall


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i like that :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*lol*



pav-g said:


> Hey very good idea. Creative and practical. The only problem i find is if you put stuff on show all your mates what to try them lol


Thats why its safely locked away on my back door of my van.:speechles


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*have a word*



packard said:


> Anyone know how much these are to purchase from reps?


Im not sure if your rep will have any left but i paid 20 quid for mine. It comes with 6 bottles 4 with triggers and all the labels for autoglym trade range. Its one of the reasons i like AG so much because they seem to come up with great ideas like this!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would happily pay that and _(if i'm not breaking any rules)_ if anyone has one for sale please let me know/post in for sale section etc..... Do we have any AG reps from East Anglia in here???


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

drop a post in the auto glym section mate,

i'm sure somone will be able to help you out there :thumb:


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

I have one to, they are really useful in so much as it's quick and easy and it's all laid out 

My mate bought me mine i think it's around the £20 mark as other's have said.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i was looking at one of these at the meet in Slough earlier in the year... came close to buying it too... at the time the guy wanted £30 for the lot and was going to throw in a couple of products too.

only problem was that i'm not a pro detailer so still have plenty of the Megs bulk stuff left and already have the spray bottles with those products in. so i made this:










1 x Megs LT diluted 1:1. 2 x Megs APC diluted at 10:1 and 4:1. 2 x Megs Wheel Brightener diluted 10:1 and 4:1. Works a treat and blends in nicely with the shed... The bottles usually match as well (all handi bottles from CYC) but i dropped one and broke the thread on the neck !


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> so i made this:


Very nice work indeed! Spot on, custom made, i like it.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice indeed, if i had the handywork skills to do that then i wold of done lol.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

n_d_fox said:


> .... so i made this:


Wowowow - will u make me one too please? I'd hapilly swap my whole collection of razzle mags for one of those. :thumb:


----------

